# NATO Strap



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

*NATO Strap*


View Advert


Does any kind member have a 16mm NATO, either in black or green that they want to sell please.




*Advertiser*

jmm1



*Date*

23/05/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

